# Columbia 180 Box Handle



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

The Columbia 180 Box Handle is by far my favorite and I recommend it to customers all the time. I like their block brake assembly vs. the Quadrant/Friction Disc and short connector set up that every body else uses because it doesnt damage the boxes like so (gash on the inside)








anybody else agree? disagree? whats your preferred box handle?
Does anyone else make a different style or similar style to the 180?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

lol! Maybe if I could actually see that micro picture I could agree.


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

IDK why that came out so small....
the one in the background is worse but I see this all the time


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I've actually only ever used Columbia handles so I wouldn't know any different...
I've never had that problem though :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Do you mean the extendable hydraulic one?

I can't comment I did something stupid to it

But Aaron fixed it for me for free:thumbup:

I think he felt sorry me, b/c I was so stupid

But in my defense, I thought it operated by a cable, nobody told me it ran by hydraulics:blink:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

I like my Columbia hydraulic extendable handle, even if it is the older 90 degree style. I'd trade it for their newer 180, though.


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Do you mean the extendable hydraulic one?
> 
> I can't comment I did something stupid to it
> 
> ...











ha ha ha... I actually have one of those A customer hated it and gave it to me- not too common of a handle around here though I dont know why, seems like a great concept to me. Had to break it out just to see the brake- seems it might have the same problem as the quadrant though I dont know for sure....Feedback on that handle would be appreciated too


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

wrenchmonkey4 said:


> ha ha ha... I actually have one of those A customer hated it and gave it to me- not too common of a handle around here though I dont know why, seems like a concept to me. Had to break it out just to see the brake- seems it might have the same problem as the quadrant though I dont know for sure....Feedback on that handle would be appreciated too


I think he meant the newer Hydra Reach model.
http://www.walltools.com/columbia-hydra-reach-handle.html
Great handle!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

wrenchmonkey4 said:


> ha ha ha... I actually have one of those A customer hated it and gave it to me- not too common of a handle around here though I dont know why, seems like a concept to me. Had to break it out just to see the brake- seems it might have the same problem as the quadrant though I dont know for sure....Feedback on that handle would be appreciated too


See my above post on the 90 degree Columbia. It hasn't marked up my Columbia boxes like some probably TT handle did to an older TT box set I have.

The one 2buck has is the 180.


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

JustMe said:


> I like my Columbia hydraulic extendable handle, even if it is the older 90 degree style. I'd trade it for their newer 180, though.


ever have any damage to boxes like the pic i posted of the TT's?
Columbia may have been smart and lowered the posts on the door of their boxes so it doesnt happen


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

JustMe said:


> See my above post on the 90 degree Columbia. It hasn't marked up my Columbia boxes like some probably TT handle did to an older TT box set I have.
> 
> The one 2buck has is the 180.


this is the pic of the extendable hydraulic... the one 2buck says he has
unless they came out with a different extendable hydraulic i havent seen.... the 180 has a block type brake that squeezes the plates around the pivot post


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

wrenchmonkey4 said:


> ever have any damage to boxes like the pic i posted of the TT's?
> Columbia may have been smart and lowered the posts on the door of their boxes so it doesnt happen


See also my last post.

No damage to my 8 and 10" FatBoys, or 12" Columbia std.

No damage done with it to a 5.5" DM, or older 7" TT box.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

wrenchmonkey4 said:


> this is the pic of the extendable hydraulic... the one 2buck says he has
> unless they came out with a different extendable hydraulic i havent seen.... the 180 has a block type brake that squeezes the plates around the pivot post


PT posted a link to Columbia's newer 180 that 2buck has.


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I think he meant the newer Hydra Reach model.
> http://www.walltools.com/columbia-hydra-reach-handle.html
> Great handle!


:blink: havent seen one of those yet... it looks like a hybrid of both :thumbsup:
Good tool?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

wrenchmonkey4 said:


> this is the pic of the extendable hydraulic... the one 2buck says he has
> unless they came out with a different extendable hydraulic i havent seen.... the 180 has a block type brake that squeezes the plates around the pivot post


http://www.walltools.com/columbia-hydra-reach-handle.html
Best handle on the market! I will have a video coming out soon of all their latest handles and will be giving this one away for free!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

wrenchmonkey4 said:


> :blink: havent seen one of those yet... it looks like a hybrid of both :thumbsup:
> Good tool?


The brake action on the one I tried at a supply house seemed more positive, which I'd like to have. I don't know if I cared for where the hand grip on the tube was, though. Mine doesn't have that grip, which is okay by me, as I'm 'sliding' my hand down that tube at times, especially when boxing standups. And it just wasn't what I'm used to. Plus it adds bulk width to where I'm holding. I'd probably cut the grip off.


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

beauty.... Thx for the education, I'm usually in the loop


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> http://www.walltools.com/columbia-hydra-reach-handle.html
> Best handle on the market! I will have a video coming out soon of all their latest handles and will be giving this one away for free!
> Hydra reach 180 grip preview - YouTube


My north star extendable handle looks very similar to that one...not quite as light but extends in the same manner and has the same comfort grips...won't be black for long!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

getplastered said:


> won't be black for long!


Giving it away remember :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Warning !!!!!!
Do not take little box apart, to adjust non exsistant cable

I didn't know it was Hydraulic


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Ames has/had one that I used in my previous job at the Modular Plant. I like that style much better than the friction plate. :yes:

Similar to this one:


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Warning !!!!!!
> Do not take little box apart, to adjust non exsistant cable
> 
> I didn't know it was Hydraulic


That's an awfully big white square for such a tiny weeny image!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Warning !!!!!!
> Do not take little box apart, to adjust non exsistant cable
> 
> I didn't know it was Hydraulic


Ya mine's actually getting pretty stiff...
Do you know how to oil it 2buck?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ya mine's actually getting pretty stiff...
> Do you know how to oil it 2buck?


Uh....:whistling2:....:laughing:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ya mine's actually getting pretty stiff...
> Do you know how to oil it 2buck?


No, didn't have it long enough.....
Won it on here,(DWT) by predicting the score to the super bowl.

I asked Aaron if it was possible to adjust the tension on the handle/grip. Found I was having to squeeze on it too much, Like it when you can give it a delicate touch,,,,,, Well,,,,, Aaron sent me instructions on how to do it,,, and I was like,, yeah,,, what ever, who needs instructions.....

So long story short, Aaron took it home with him to fix when I met him last month.........

So no, I don't need no stinking instructions on how to oil a box handle:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ya mine's actually getting pretty stiff...
> Do you know how to oil it 2buck?


Hey:furious: I just re-read your post:furious:

Don't be hitting on me







boy:furious:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Hey:furious: I just re-read your post:furious:
> 
> Don't be hitting on me
> 
> ...


Oh ya, my actual box handle's getting pretty stiff too now that you mention it


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Warning !!!!!!
> Do not take little box apart, to adjust non exsistant cable
> 
> I didn't know it was Hydraulic


 
Hey Buck, when your brake starts to slip, add a couple drops of hydraulic fluid to the " little box" and it will grip like new again.:thumbsup:


----------

